# looking for carbertor plans



## V 45 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello all,
 I'm looking for carburetor plans I could use on my Hoglet Jr build. Do any of you have any that you would like to share with me ? 
Thank you for your time !!
  Dave


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave,
George Britnell posted one of his designs in the downloads section.

air bleed carburetor

Gail in NM


----------



## V 45 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Gail !! I will see if it will fit what I need.  I had to edit...I keep forgetting about the download section...thank you for the reminder !!
Thanx again,
Dave


----------

